# making Rooster-tail type spinner questions



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

I love fishing 1/8 oz Rooster-tails for White Bass during the run in the spring. I'm going to try and make my own 1/8 oz spinners...what size wire is best? Is there a wire that can be used other than buying looped end wire from a tackle making place? Also...what blade style works best? Thanks


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The main thing that makes a spinner function is the diameter of the wire and the style of clevis used. I used to experiment with different combinations until I found the recipe that the blade would spin without much pull. When I figured that out I would make a pile of them. Would also take a little piece of fine steel wool and make sure that the area where the clevis would be would be as smooth as possible. Take the rooster tail or spinner that you want to mimic and use a micrometer and measure the wire diameter. Rooster tail uses an open clevis which I prefer because you can use a pair of pliers and tune them. Mepps uses a folded clevis. As far as blades go rooster tails use a Swiss swing style of blade. They have a thinner stamped thickness compared to other styles of blades. Their longer profile allows the same weight spinner to fish a little deeper. Mepps uses a French spinner blade. Most stamped blades of this style that you purchase in bulk are not as thick as what memos uses. As far as wire I always would buy just a quarter pound roll and make the entire spinner from scratch. You find pliers to bend your loops that are fairly inexpensive for your needs. I purchased a Hager’s professional wire bender years ago. With that I can pretty much make any type of bend in any style for any lure that uses wire.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Good advice from Flathead. Another consideration would be to disassemble a Rooster Tail (or whatever spinner that you are trying to duplicate) and weigh the pieces individually on a gram scale. Then compare with the components you are working with.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

A general "rule of thumb" I've used(making spinners, and harnesses, for over 50 yrs) regarding clevises is to use the flat, stamped, "sheet metal" ones on mono, and the wire, with flattened, drilled ends on "wire" lures-spinners, safety-pin add ons, etc.(the drilled ones will eventually cut mono, and yes, even the plastic coated cable harnesses!) I have no experience on making lures with braided line(too flexible for spinning lures Imo). Selection of blades is a matter of desired profile/spin radius, other prefernces based on experiences. Some spinning lures(even commercially produced!), need a short, quick tug to get the blades spinning and matched reeling speed to maintain spinning motion.


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for the replies...I made a small spinner, took it to my honey hole and was pleasantly surprised to catch this big ole Bass -19 1/2" (4.45 lbs). I'm trying to make spinners economically and used two 1/16 oz sinkers, powder coated together as the lure body and it worked great!


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Jans netcraft has all the supplies you need. I usually just buy the preformed shafts rather than mess around straightening and bending . I do like the tackle tool for twisting my eyes. little practice you can make a perfectly round and centered eye. I have a hagens tool as welland it can do almost anything.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have the Do-it mold for Rooster Tail bodies. The smaller sizes use .028-.031 wire. Wire can be bough in coil cheaper than buying eyed shafts. Just making a few for yourself wire can be formed easily with long nose pliers and a drill bit the size you want the eyes. There are some economy wire forming tools available for under $10. I made hundreds of them when I was in tackle business. I have commercial wire forming tool and used coils.


----------

